# Summer sewing project



## Kadee (Mar 7, 2018)

Looking at Ruth’s beautiful embroidery in her winter project I thought I’d post a photo of a tote bag I made on my 20 year old embroidery sewing machine ..it’s so ancient i have to put the design I want onto a floppy disc ( off my laptop ) ...then put that disc into my machine to sew out my selected design .

I made this for a dear friend I’ve never met ,who I met on here soon after joining in 2014 
She lives in the US I’m Aussie ..hence the kangaroo and koala .
I posted the bag to her about 3 weeks ago and she loves it ..


----------



## CindyLouWho (Mar 7, 2018)

So cute!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 7, 2018)

Kadee that is absolutely adorable. I bought my sewing machine this past winter as an impulse buy. My Mom was a great sewer but I never seemed to get the hang of it. I figured I'd try one more time. Headway is slow and I'd never be able to turn out the quality of work you can do but I'm trying.    





Kadee46 said:


> Looking at Ruth’s beautiful embroidery in her winter project I thought I’d post a photo of a tote bag I made on my 20 year old embroidery sewing machine ..it’s so ancient i have to put the design I want onto a floppy disc ( off my laptop ) ...then put that disc into my machine to sew out my selected design .
> 
> I made this for a dear friend I’ve never met ,who I met on here soon after joining in 2014
> She lives in the US I’m Aussie ..hence the kangaroo and koala .
> I posted the bag to her about 3 weeks ago and she loves it ..


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 7, 2018)

Beautiful, Kadee


----------



## jujube (Mar 7, 2018)

Kadee, that is adorable!  What a great gift.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2018)

Very sweet Kadeee, nice job!


----------



## hearlady (Mar 8, 2018)

Aw, cute!


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 8, 2018)

Kadee, talent shows, very nice indeed.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Mar 14, 2018)

That is just fabulous !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 14, 2018)

So cute!!


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Mar 16, 2018)

Very Nice


----------

